# 

## dobrzykowice

qrcze trochę się wstydzę ale niech tam, już chyba najwyższy czas...
a więc (wiem wiem od więc nie zaczyna sie zdania) no więc moja przygoda z domkiem rozpoczęła się w kwietniu tego roku. Po półrocznym molestowniu przez małżonkę w końcu jej uległem i podjelismy naszą życiową decyzję budowy niewielkiego rodzinnego gniazdka. Nasze gniazdko umiejscowione zostało w niewielkiej podwrocławskiej wsi Dobrzykowice znanej co poniektórym fanom Kargula i Pawlaka  :Smile:  Nie mieliśmy zadnego proglemu z wyborem miejsca z pardzo prostej przyczyny - dostalismy ja po prostu w spadku. Etap wyboru projektu jeszcze dzisiaj czasami straszy mnie po nocy, góry różnych czasopism z projektami, które setny raz przeglądamy i nie możemy sie na nic zdecydować. Koniec końców domek zaprojektowała moja połowica i z planowanego gniazdka wyszedł niewielki kościółek  :Biggrin:  Zamiast planowanych 110 metrów bedziemy miec 180, na szczęście wieżyczek w naszym gniazdku, o przepraszam gnieżdzie nie będzie. 
Będzie za to balkon w naszej sypialni i jak chcę zone wkurzyc to jej mówię, że co rana będę się na nim na golasa przeciągał  :Biggrin: 
Budujemy z tego badziewnego Porothermu 44, który według Urban nie prztrwa nawet jednej zimy. Dach kryjemy własnie karpiówką w łuske. Pierwotnie miała byc zielona ale ręcznie żonie to wyperswadowałem  :Smile:  Na otarcie łez pozwoliłem jej na zielone: rynny, okna, podbitke i rolety...
grzać się bedziemy (bez skojarzen)ciepłem z podłogi i tutaj idziemy na całość czyli kafle w całym domu (również w garażu) i ogrzewanie podłogowe też w całym domu (ale bez garazu). Źródłem ciepła będzie pompka ciepła - mam nadzieję, ze efekt cieplarniany bedzie sie nasilał; przynajmniej w Dobrzykowicach  :Biggrin: 
Qrcze chyba przesadziłem troche z tą prezentacja  :Smile:  Jeżeli jeszcze ktoś cos chciałby sie dowiedzieć to napiszcie nie mam prawie nic do ukrycia (poza dochodami przed US  :Smile: )


<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2002-10-15 19:05 ]</font>

----------


## Ivonesca

wcale tak długo to żonka Cie nie molestowała...chyba za to musiała intensywnie, skoro jednak zdecydowaliscie się na budowę  :Wink2:  o teraz wiem cos więcej natemat zielonego koloru w Waszym domku, gdyż gdzies wczesniej przewinął się temat zielonej karpiówki, ale jakos nie mogłam sobie tego wyobrazić.
pozdrowienia i do zobaczenia (napisania) w ponadtysięczno-postowej grupie wrocławskiej

----------


## dobrzykowice

wiesz moja połowica preferuje jakość a nie ilość - również w molestowaniu  :Biggrin:

----------


## carmela

Zgadzam się z Twoja Polowicą,męża przelicza się na jakość,a nie ilość.

----------


## Wilk

Jezeli chodzi o kolory dachu, to w moim najblizszym sasiedztwie tecza spalilaby sie ze wstydu. Pewne.

----------


## carmela

Z jakiego powodu ten wstyd?

----------

Dobrzykowice, hmmm. Nie masz tam jeszcze jakiejs dzialki do zbycia, a moze wiesz cos o jakims sasiedzie, ktory chce sprzedac?Mialbys za to tak mila sasiadke jak ja  :Wink2:

----------


## dobrzykowice

Moja Droga Jolusiu, działki na sprzedaż są jak najbardziej, wręcz po drugiej stronie ulicy. Sugeruję jednak w pierwszym rzedzie wziąźć pod uwagę okolicę (czy CI się podoba) i cenę (czy aby nie za droga) a dopiero w dalszej kolejności popatrzyć na sąsiadów  :Smile:

----------


## dobrzykowice

Carmela, a jak ma się sprawa z kochankami ?  :Biggrin:

----------

Dobrzykowice widzialam sa niezle, to powiedz: jakie ceny dzialek tam sa?

----------


## dobrzykowice

Nie mam zielonego pojęcia ! ja swoją dostałem w spadku  :Biggrin: 
A widziałaś taki domek z dachem pokrytym karpiówką w łuskę ? TO MÓJ !

----------


## carmela

Dobrzykowice ,kochanków podwójnie przelicza sie na jakość.
Chyba ,ze ktoś preferuje ilość,a nie jakość.
Czy ja trafiłam na właściwe forum?
TY dalej myśl o problemie,a ja ide pracowac,bo szef
wyleje mnie z pracy za chwile.
Milego dnia Wam życze.

----------

Nie widzialam, ale nastepnym razem sie przyjze jesli Twoj dom stoi blisko drogi.Kiedy w nim zamieszkacie?

----------


## dobrzykowice

Carmela - przesadzasz z tymi kochankami, przecież oni są od czasu do czasu i nie muszą posiadać tych wszystkich cech jakimi winni wykazywać się mężowie. Kochanek to kochanek a nie głowa rodziny, ojciec Twoich dzieci, osoba ciebie utrzymująca i budująca Twój dom.


Jolusia - chciałbym jeszcze w tym roku ale nie wiem czy to jest realne

----------


## carmela

Znawca z Ciebie ,ale po co trzyma sie kochanka?
Sprawdzałes jak to jest,bo ja nie sprawdzałam.
Teoria podstawą praktyki.

----------


## dobrzykowice

akurat w tym temacie nie trzeba być zbyt wielkim znawcą, wystarczy uważniej rozejrzeć się dookoła. A co do sprawdzania to nawet jeśli to chyba nie sądzisz, że powinienem się tym na forum publicznym chwalić  :Smile:

----------


## carmela

Nie,nie,nie powinieneś się publicznie zwierzać.
Zobacz jak Wilkowi wszystko czerwieni się ze wstydu,
nawet dachówka.
A swoją drogą,to rozglądamy się w innym otoczeniu
i co innego widzimy.
Pozdrówka.

----------


## dobrzykowice

uuueee to jakieś nudne to Twoje otoczenie nic się nie dzieje ??!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## carmela

Ale zawsze jest nadzieja!

----------


## dobrzykowice

no wiesz, może Ci cos takiego odpowiadać ...

miłego weekendu  :Smile:

----------


## Ivonesca

a więc jednak pojawiło się i zdjęcie! Gratulacje !

----------


## carmela

Przystojniak z Ciebie,to tak na pokuszenie
forumowiczek?

----------


## dziuba

Pierwszy odważny!!! Gratulacje!!!!  :Biggrin: 


<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: dziuba dnia 2002-10-16 09:44 ]</font>

----------


## nicola

No, no! jeden odważny. Było by super gdyby jeszcze twoje usta rusząły się tak jak twoje buźki. 
A co mówiłeś o ukrywaniu. Chętnie posłucham

Nicky

----------


## lawio

I jak tu teraz wracać do męża!!!

----------


## dobrzykowice

no no wystarczy pokazać swoją smutna gębę i jaki ruch w interesie  :Biggrin:  Dzięki za ciepłe słowa i niezasłużone komplementy 

Ale z drugiej strony to chyba oryginał jest lepszy od tej rozpikselowanej fotki , no i Nicole, rusza ustami  :Biggrin:

----------


## dobrzykowice

Kodi a gdzie Twoja gęba ? Wydawało mi się że wysłałeś swoją przede mną ?

----------


## kodi_gdynia

jestem, jestem, tylko jakość coś słabawa. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice - stwierdziłem, że trzeba Ci pomóc.  :Wink2:  Czytasz czasem Ogłoszenia  :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## nicola

> On 2002-10-16 10:19, dobrzykowice wrote:
> no no wystarczy pokazać swoją smutna gębę i jaki ruch w interesie  Dzięki za ciepłe słowa i niezasłużone komplementy 
> 
> Ale z drugiej strony to chyba oryginał jest lepszy od tej rozpikselowanej fotki , no i Nicole, rusza ustami


Potrafię sobie wyobrazić jak oryginał rusza ustami. gaduła w piśmie i w mowie zapewne. zazwyczaj krowa, która dużo ryczy mało mleka daje.

----------


## dobrzykowice

skąd taka krytyczna ocena ? Akurat na co dzień jak nie muszę to mówię bardzo niewiele. A co do krowy to chyba właśnie jak ryczy trzeba szybko bieć z wiaderkiem bo ma nabrzmiałe od mleka wymiona...

----------


## nicola

> On 2002-10-16 12:41, dobrzykowice wrote:
> skąd taka krytyczna ocena ? Akurat na co dzień jak nie muszę to mówię bardzo niewiele. A co do krowy to chyba właśnie jak ryczy trzeba szybko bieć z wiaderkiem bo ma nabrzmiałe od mleka wymiona...


to żadna krytyka. raczej komplemencik. na forum jak zdążyłam zauważyć TY tylko o wymionach, można też wywnioskować, że już masz pełne (wymiona), ciężko tylko dobiec i jeszcze z wiaderkiem. Optymista z ciebie

----------


## Frankai

Nicola - nie poddawaj się! Sadzamy Dobrzykowice przed ekranem, ty go wydoisz do wiaderka, a ja zrobię parę fotek i zamieścimy wątek "Jak wydojono Dobrzykowice"  :Lol:

----------


## nicola

> On 2002-10-16 12:59, Frankai wrote:
> Nicola - nie poddawaj się! Sadzamy Dobrzykowice przed ekranem, ty go wydoisz do wiaderka, a ja zrobię parę fotek i zamieścimy wątek "Jak wydojono Dobrzykowice"


Frankai - dzięki za wiarę we mnie. najpierw szybciutki kurs dojenia (PGR lub "public club"), potem wiadro i cheja na Dobrzykowice. ciekawe w jakim stanie będą jego wymiona po. może zaczniemy od wiaderka z piaskownicy. żal chopa

----------


## dobrzykowice

ktoś swego czasu chciał mnie obłożyć w celu schłodzenia lodem teraz mam być wydojony ... czemu nie, mam nadzieję że nie z pieniędzy  :Wink2:

----------


## nicola

pieniądze? jakie pieniądze. nikt tu nie mówi o pieniądzach. a jednak strach cię obleciał. jeszcze będziesz wołał: dój, dój!!

----------


## carmela

Dziewczyny moze go rozpikselujemy?

----------


## dobrzykowice

zaczyna robić się interesująco a nawet bardzo interesująco  :Biggrin: 
Zastanawiam się Nicola, czy aby już Ciebie nie spotkałem na tym forum ale w innym wcieleniu....

Carmelku, jeżeli masz na myśli to co ja to masz moje na to przyzwolenie  :Biggrin:

----------


## carmela

Za godzinę kończę pracę,biegnę

Pozbądż się żony,dzieci,psa i teściowej.

----------

dobrzyku,
 Dobrze i miło Ci z oczu patrzy.
Pozdr  :Lol:

----------


## dobrzykowice

no co Ty Carmela, jestem profesjonalistą....
Z niecierpliwością wyglądam przez okno, bardzo lubie patrzeć na biegnące kobiety  :Wink2:

----------


## dobrzykowice

oj Opal nie daj się zwieść, tacy z pozoru mili sa najgorsi bo potem mogą znienacka złapać w swoją sieć nieczego nie spodziewającą się biedną i samotną kobietę  :Smile:

----------


## lawio

Oj dobrze mu patrzy z oczu, chyba nie jest taki zły, jak tu o nim bajają. Czasem nawet pomyśli o innych.

----------

dobrzyku, czyli mi to nie grozi  :Sad:

----------


## dobrzykowice

chyba jednak się pomyliłem  :Smile:  Miło Ciebie znowu widzieć Lawio  :Smile:

----------


## dobrzykowice

i z tego powodu Opalku jesteś smutna ???!! a co na to... no wiesz kto ?

----------

nie wiem-jego problem  :Lol:

----------


## lawio

Dobrzykowice, mi też jest miło. Choć to ja Cię tylko widzę.

----------


## dobrzykowice

ciekawe co sobie pomyslałaś po obejrzeniu tej fotki  :Wink2:

----------


## dobrzykowice

no nie wiem Opałko czy to jest dobra odpowiedź  :Smile: 
Czyli co mam rozstawiać te sieci czy nie ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice-tarantula  :Lol:

----------


## lawio

Ciekaw jesteś? Nie wierzę. Jesteś O.K. Oficjalnie facetowi komplementów raczej nie wypada prawić. Sympatyczną masz fizjonomię, tak to nazwę. Już kiedyś, komuś pisałam, że facet powinien być ciut przystojniejszy od Urbana. A to masz jak w banku.  

Pozdrawiam 
Wiola

P.S. Szkoda, że nie widać paluszków!!!

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: lawio dnia 2002-10-17 12:29 ]</font>

----------


## dobrzykowice

:Biggrin:  nie oczekiwałem Lawio aż tyle, myślałem raczej o odczuciach
typu rozczarowanie, porażka, obojętność, może być itp.
A paluszki ? no cóż, wydaje mi się, że najlepiej prezentują się w rzeczywistości  :Smile:

----------


## Frankai

A propos oglądania paluszków. Byłem w Egipcie przez 1.5 roku i są tam jeszcze całkiem "ubrane" kobiety. Otóż wybrany przez rodzinę narzeczony może sobie obejrzeć (w asyście rodziny) taką kandydatkę. Może obejrzeć twarz i dłonie, bo ponoć po dłoniach można wszystko poznać. I to może obejrzeć nie tylko raz - może nawet ze trzy razy!!! Fiu! Fiu! 3 razy!!!

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: Frankai dnia 2002-10-16 15:48 ]</font>

----------

dobrzyk,
jak opałka to nie rozstawiaj sieci...
 :Lol:

----------


## carmela

Mialeś wyglądać przez okno,zobacz
ta burza rudych carmelowych wlosow to ja.

----------


## dobrzykowice

gdzie  ? gdzie ? nie widzę  :Sad:      Nie teraz widzę !!!! No no no
proszę to Ty ?.................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................odjęło mi mowę z wrażenia  :Biggrin:

----------


## dziuba

a mi wizję z monitora.... tyle tych kropek, że moja 19 wymiekła...

----------


## ketiso

Dobrzykowice
Kodi to ładny chłopak ale patrzę ,że ty też i nie wiem ,który z was jest ładniejszy.
HEJ!

----------


## Frankai

Ketiso chyba się zakochał (choć nie jest pewny w kim bardziej), a Dziubie wymiękła 19-tka. To ile ona potrzebuje  :Wink2:

----------


## dobrzykowice

przyślij Ketiso swoje zdjęcie - bedziesz miał punkt odniesienia  :Biggrin:

----------


## ketiso

jestem wstydziaczek i nie przyślę  :Biggrin:  ale po tym co napisał Frankai myślę,że od Dziuby warto by dostać Dziuba  :Biggrin: 
HEJ!

----------


## dziuba

:oops:

----------


## Frankai

Z pewnością lepiej dziuba niż w dziób  :Lol:  Przy jej wyszkoleniu to - "Ręka, noga, mózg na ścianie. Nic po tobie nie zostanie"

----------


## dziuba

Frankai robisz mi taką reklamę, że zaraz zacznę "zlecenia" odbierać.....

----------


## dobrzykowice

czyżby Killer3 w spódnicy ?  Dajesz jakieś rabaty przy wiekszych zamówieniach ? :Biggrin: 

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: dobrzykowice dnia 2002-10-18 09:42 ]</font>

----------


## dziuba

Spódnica - fuj. Nie lubię.

Pomyślę nad "promocjami"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankai

Ciekawe kogo Duet przez podwójne D będzie wykańczał  :Confused:  Może konkurencję dla D-c? Już nie będę robił "niedźwiedzich przysług" i nie stanowię konkurencji.

----------


## dobrzykowice

juz za poźno frankai, zostałes wzięty na celownik  :Biggrin: 

Dziuba nie zimno Ci w samych majtkach ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## dziuba

Moje majtki mają długie nogawki!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice - zapomniałeś, że Dziuba to gorąca dziewczyna (piana na dwa palce  :Wink2:  ) i pamiętaj o moim prawie do ostatniego słowa.

----------


## dobrzykowice

Frankai ma najwyraźniej jakis interes w promowaniu Dziuby, goraca dziewczyna i zabijaka ?? ... muszę to rozpracować  :Biggrin: 
Swoją drogą to Dziuba powinna sie "przemalować" na Nikita choc moim zdaniem pierwowzór był zbyt płaski  :Wink2:

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice: "Jak byś scharakteyzował Dziubę z Forum Muratora?"
a)            b) 
c)            d)

----------


## dziuba

Macie fantazję!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankai

Dziuba - a propos fantazji. Czy wiesz, że "Przy dobrej wyobraźni i samą zagrychą można się urżnąć" (Konstanty Ildefons Maruszeczko).

----------


## dobrzykowice

ja tam myslę że wszystko po trochu, ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem punktu a)   :Biggrin:

----------


## dziuba

hm z doświadczenia powiem, iż samym patrzeniem na osoby pijące możne się ululać... no chyba, ze to % wdychane z powietrzem  :Confused:

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice - to nie wiesz, że tylko jedna odpowiedź jest prawidłowa?  :Wink2:  Pamiętaj, że masz 3 koła ratunkowe  :Wink2:

----------


## dziuba

ciekawe, która???

----------


## dobrzykowice

jestem w kropce  :Sad:  mi pasuje do Dziuby po trochu z kazdej odpowiedzi... czy mogę zadzwonić do przyjaciela ?

----------


## Frankai

Tak, ale pamiętaj, że masz dzwonić do przyjacielka a nie do przyjaciółki  :Wink2:

----------


## dobrzykowice

no dobra dzwonię do przyjaciela Dziuby: dryń dryń, halo ? Dziuba ? Cześć stary pryku ! Jak leci ? Beznadziejnie ? Nie przejmuj się u mnie też jest do d... Słuchaj mam  pytanko, mozesz mi powidzieć, która odpowiedź jest najbardziej prawdziwa ? Musisz sie zastanmowić ? OK tylko szybko oddzwoń, będę czekał....na razicho ........  tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Wink2:

----------


## dziuba

ciekawe co ten przyjaciel podpowie???



miauuu

----------


## dobrzykowice

no wreszcie .... jak mówisz ? odpowiedź be ? Jesteś pewien że nie a ???!!!! Na 100 % ?  No trudno... na razie



Frankai odpowiedź "B" - zgadłem ?

----------


## Frankai

Czy to jest Twoja ostateczna decyzja (final answer)?

----------


## dobrzykowice

chyba tak , a co tak wogóle jest nagrodą ?

----------


## Frankai

Oczywiście 1mln PLN, ale to jest dopiero pierwsze pytanie. Wracamy jednak do odpowiedzi, ale ... to po przerwie.

----------


## Frankai

Witam po przerwie.
Otóż tak:
a) Dziba nie chodzi tak ubrana - dobrze że nie wybrałeś a)
d) po ulicach Dziuba nie afiszuje się z mieczami - więc Twoja decyzja w kwestii d) też była trafna,
b) Dziuba ma 2 koty, które ją Żyłują i podobno jest kocią mamą, ale NIESTETY to nie jest prawidłowa odpowiedź. Przykro mi,
c) to jest prawidłowa odpowiedź. Dziubę widziano w Harendzie popijającą grzańca i piwo.
Przykro mi choć walczyłeś dzielnie. Niestety do pierwszej gwarantowanej kwoty zabrakło Ci 4 pytań (oprócz tego na które nie odpowiedziałeś), a do miliona - 14!!!

----------


## dobrzykowice

czyli nadal muszę budować z kredytu  :Sad: 

Dziuba jestem rozczarowany.......

----------


## dziuba

przykro mi, że przyjaciel źle podpowiedział....

----------


## dziuba

> On 2002-10-18 12:54, dobrzykowice wrote:
> czyli nadal muszę budować z kredytu 
> 
> Dziuba jestem rozczarowany.......



że nie odp. a?????

----------


## dobrzykowice

tak do końca nie jestem przekonany, że do nie odp. A, no dobra
może nie w 100%, czerwonych włosów raczej nie masz  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice - podważasz werdykt, czy bronisz marzeń  :Confused:

----------


## dobrzykowice

sam nie wiem, dylemat pewnie rozwiązałoby przysłanie zdjęcia przez pierwsza odważną  :Smile:

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice - wsiadaj na koń i na Warszawę!!! Oceń na "Żywca" a nie z obrazka.  :Wink2:

----------


## dziuba

Kiedyś miałam rudo-czerwone włosy, były też i czarne.

----------


## dobrzykowice

a teraz ?

----------


## dziuba

teraz mam "bylejak" brązowy+blond  :Biggrin:

----------


## dobrzykowice

OK to kolor włosów ustaliliśmy  :Biggrin: , długość ? pradopodobnie do ramion
a oczy jaki kolor oczu ???!!!

----------


## dziuba

szarawoniebieskawozielonkawe  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankai

Jednym słowem Dziuba to mieszniec pełnej krwi. Pełnej ... alkoholu  :Lol:

----------


## dobrzykowice

uuuuuuuuuuu moje ulubione  :Smile:  To partię "głowową" mielibysmy z głowy, czy mozemy przejść do tułowia ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## dziuba

:oops:

----------


## dobrzykowice

przepraszam Dziuba za mój nietakt  :Sad:  w ramach zadośćuczynienia 

swoją drogą spróbować zawsze można a nóż, widelec  :Wink2:

----------


## dziuba

masz wybaczone  :Wink2:

----------


## ketiso

Dziuba to jak z tym dziubem dla mnie  :Biggrin: 
Z Twoich wcześniejszych wypowiedzi widzę,że lubisz piankę, to zupełnie tak jak ja .och ta pianka moja już 2 ,reszta czeka sobie w chłodzie .
HEJ!

----------


## dobrzykowice

no Dziuba widzę że jesteś rozrywana  :Biggrin:    Ketiso masz kotka ? Jak nie to jestes chłopie na straconej pozycji  :Biggrin:

----------


## dziuba

Dla wszystkich




choroba za mało miejsca...


 no to może




<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: dziuba dnia 2002-10-18 16:57 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: dziuba dnia 2002-10-18 16:59 ]</font>

----------


## carmela

> On 2002-10-16 16:09, dobrzykowice wrote:
> gdzie  ? gdzie ? nie widzę      Nie teraz widzę !!!! No no no
> proszę to Ty ?.................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................odjęło mi mowę z wrażenia


Nie tylko mowe odjelo  ,ale sparaliżowało.Czekałałam!
Nie wyszedłeś przez to okno.

----------


## dobrzykowice

no co Ty, jakbym wyszedł przez okno toby już mnie nie było wśród
żywych   :Smile:  Wymagasz od facetów aż takiego poświęcenia ?

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice - czy ja przeoczyłem, czy nie pochwaliłeś się jaką profesję uprawiasz? Okna masz wysoko, czyli masz stanowisko "na wysokim szczeblu"  :Wink2:

----------


## dobrzykowice

na bardzo wysokim szczeblu bo okna sa połaciowe  :Biggrin:  a zajmuję sie dystrybucją złącz do elektroniki

----------


## Frankai

Dystrybutorzy łączy łączcie się!  :Wink2: 
A propos dystrybutora - wiesz jak jest po rosyjsku? W szkole średniej opisując praktyki szukałem w słowniku i pierwszym razem przeczytałem rozPIERdielitiel  :Lol:  Jak już przestałem się tarzać wyszło rozPRIEdielitiel. Niezłe - no nie?

----------


## dobrzykowice

:Biggrin:

----------


## pitbull

A gwarze z pogranicza:
granat - raspierdolnik
maska gazowa - gumnyj ryj

----------


## Luśka

A, to już wiem Frankai, za co byłeś na Syberii! Tylko co przeskrobałeś, że Cię wysłali na Kanary ????  :Smile:

----------


## dobrzykowice

wypił wszystko co było do wypicia na Syberii w związku z tym przerzucili go na Kanary  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankai

Niestaty na Kanarach sezon i nie wyłączą mi 1/2 zasilania wyspy, a boją się, że może tym razem moje sztuczki się nie powiodą. Przesuneli mi wyjazd na 18.03.03  :cry:

----------


## dobrzykowice

cokolwiek miałoby to znaczyć zabrzmiało groźnie  :Smile:

----------


## Frankai

Wiesz co - chyba powinienem założyć własny wątek, ale jakoś nie mam śmiałości, tym bardziej, że z braku czasu w tym roku robiłem tylko drobiazgi na budowie.

----------


## dobrzykowice

NO CO JEST MOI KOCHANI ? TO MAMY POZOSTAĆ TYLKO MY DWAJ OSTATNI MOHIKANIE ?  TROCHĘ WIĘCEJ OBYWATELSKIEJ ODWAGI ! BARDZO PROSZĘ O PODESŁANIE SWOICH ZDJĘĆ BO TAK TROCHĘ NUDNO PATRZYĆ CIĄGLE NA TE SAME GĘBY  :Biggrin:   SZCZEGÓLNIE MILE WIDZIANE BY BYŁY ZDJĘCIA PRZEDSTAWICIELEK PŁCI PRZECIWNEJ. MŁODE MATKI MOGĄ SIE POCHWALIĆ DODATKOWO SWOIM NAJNOWSZYM NABYTKIEM  :Biggrin: 
POZDRAWIAM
przedostatni mohikanin

----------


## Luśka

Już wiem, Frankai - Ty jesteś Robocop!

----------


## am

Dobrzykowice - odpowiadając na Twoj apel - ja, kolejny, przedstawiciel płci (brzydkiej) poddałem się pod ogólną krytykę - tylko, że trochę niekonwencjonalnie - moje zdjęcie w dzienniku budowy.

----------


## pitbull

am, przyjemny dzienniczek, niczego sobie - pogratulowac Panie Dziejku.
Same przystojniaki i twardziele  :Wink2:

----------


## ckwadrat

No dobra, teraz ja... live!  :Biggrin: 

http://www.enter.net.pl/www/phantom/

----------


## dobrzykowice

c kw  czy to jest rzeczywiście live ? Możesz podnieść rękę ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ckwadrat

Podniosłem  :Wink2: , już wierzysz?

----------


## dobrzykowice

WIDZIAŁEM WIDZIAŁEM !!!!!!!!! PODNIOSŁEŚ LEWĄ RĘKĘ !!!!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## dobrzykowice

ooooo a tereaz obydwie !!!!!!!!

----------


## ckwadrat

Moge zrobić inne sztuczki...

----------


## dobrzykowice

no mój drogi zakasowałeś nas wszystkich, nie wiem jak to chodzi na normalnych komutowanych łączach ale u mnie jest super
palisz pll malle ? ja westy light  :Smile:

----------


## Frankai

Ja też Cię widzę (jeżeli to Ty)

----------


## ckwadrat

Pall Malle lub LM-y  :Wink2: . Właśnie zrobiłem sobie przerwę..

----------


## dobrzykowice

on on machał mi ręką o a teraz dzwoni, chyba do opałki  :Biggrin:

----------


## ckwadrat

No ja, któżby inny  :Wink2: . Transmisja ode mnie idzie po stałym łączu 2 Mbity ale całego pasma na pewno nie zajmuje.

----------


## dobrzykowice

powiedz c2 czy to tylko czasowo czy już "na zawsze" ?

----------


## ckwadrat

No nie. Taki ekshibicjonista na zawsze to ja nie jestem...

----------


## dobrzykowice

no nie mów, że nie zainstalujesz kamery w kibelku pliiissss...  :Biggrin:

----------


## ckwadrat

A poza tym dość mocno mi ta transmisja spowalnia komputer... więc pewnie zaraz zrobię dłuższą przerwę.

----------


## dobrzykowice

no i jakie ułatwienie dla Ciebie, nie musisz już używać mordek  :Smile:

----------


## ckwadrat

Na kibelek to mam za krótki kabelek  :Biggrin:

----------


## ckwadrat

no tak, wystarczy moja...

----------


## Frankai

To napisz ile kosztowała kamera i jaki masz sprzęt, że Ci spowalnia.

----------


## dobrzykowice

jasne ale medium jest ekstra, tylko patrzeć jak warszawka zrobi spotkanko, na którym będzie notebook z kamerą i komórką UMTS dzięki czemu wszyscy będą mogli oglądać ekscesy warszawiaków live  :Biggrin:

----------


## dobrzykowice

Frankai ile masz ramek na sekundę ? U mnie oscyluje koło 15

----------


## ckwadrat

Sprzęt to historia: Celeron 400 Mhz i 128 MB RAM, (Winda XP). Kamerka to w zasadzie aparat cyforwy z funkcją webcam za 350 zł (Zoltrix Z-Cyber Uni-Cam).

----------


## ckwadrat

zaraz wracam  :Biggrin:

----------


## ckwadrat

Może chcecie pooglądać widok za oknem?

----------


## dobrzykowice

widzę po drzewach że u was tak samo gwiździ jak u nas. We wrocku
nie działała dzisiaj rano prawie cała sygnalizacja...

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice - u mnie minimum było 15, przeważnie 18, okno widzę powyżej 20.

----------


## dobrzykowice

kim jest ten drugi gostek ?

----------


## ckwadrat

Oj hula u nas strasznie. Aż strach chodzić...

----------


## ckwadrat

Gostki przed obiektywem mogą pojawiać się różne, sam nie pracuję...

----------


## dobrzykowice

no i się skończyło ale pomysł miałeś przedni  :Smile:

----------


## ckwadrat

Nie mogę jakoś ustawić niższego frameratu - leci cały czas kilkanaście klatek/s. Zabija mi to zupełnie system... Ale jeszcze włączę. Dam znać. Na razie.

----------


## carmela

> On 2002-10-21 09:40, dobrzykowice wrote:
> no co Ty, jakbym wyszedł przez okno toby już mnie nie było wśród
> żywych   Wymagasz od facetów aż takiego poświęcenia ?


Dobrzyku ,czasami dobry facet to marwy facet.
A od facetów to niczego nie wymagam bo od was to 
trudno wymagać,można tylko okazywać pobłażliwość.

----------


## dobrzykowice

a Witam po dłuższej przerwie, już się stęskniłem; byłaś na urlopie ?
Widzę że masz bardzo zasadnicze podejście do facetów, prawdopodobnie sprawdza sie ono w wielu przypadkach i w przypadku wielu mężczyzn potwierdza się, pamiętaj jednak że pozory baaaardzo często są mylące i mam nadzieję że kiedyś się mile rozczarujesz. Nie mówię tego dlatego, że sam mam cos miedzy nogami - staram się nigdy nie generalizować i nie uogólniać, tak jest najłatwiej ale nie odzwierciedla to rzeczywistości.

miłego dnia 
krzysiek

----------


## carmela

Można to nazwać urlopem,jezeli leży sie z nogą
w gipsie,przez męską szowinistyczną swinię
ktora chciała mi udowodnic,że nie umiem prowadzić
samochodu.
Dzieki za pozdrowienia,ja również Cię pozdrawiam

----------


## Frankai

Carmela - no to faktycznie świnia. Ja z kolei jestem chyba nieczuły, bo jak kobita się chciała do mnie przytulić (samochodem), to ja uciekłem na inny pas. A propos "pokazywania" - jadąc wczoraj do Łodzi zobaczyłem, że gościu z tyłu gazuje i wciska się gdzie tylko może. Jak dopadł mnie to byłem w trakcie przyspieszania i stwierdziłem, że nie zrezygnuję z tego manewru dla byle palanta. Facet ujechał chyba 200m i ... chłopaki go namierzyły. Bardzo dobrze mu!!! Co innego szybko jechać, a co innego ryzykować zdrowie lub życie innych.

----------


## dziuba

Cholera ile przegapiłam....

----------


## Frankai

Dziuba - tera Forum nabrało takiego rozpędu, że nie połapiesz się z rozumem  :tongue:  . No i oczywiście przekazy "live", także z imprez i tańczenia po stole  :Biggrin:

----------


## dobrzykowice

hm już teraz rozumiem dlaczego nie "lubisz" facetów  :Wink2: 
Podobnie jest z moją żoną, jak wieczorem obejrzy sobie film, w którym tym złym, znęcającym sie na dziećmi lub kobietami jest facet to wiem z góry że tego wieczoru nie mam juz na co liczyć  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice - a czy jak żona naogląda się reklam z przygłupami (oczywiście głupi w reklamie może być tylko facet, bo inaczej to byłaby dyskryminacja  :Evil:  ), to mówiąc że masz przynieść kostkę masła ze sklepu, pisze kartkę do sprzedawczyni  :Wink2:

----------


## carmela

> On 2002-10-31 10:46, dobrzykowice wrote:
> hm już teraz rozumiem dlaczego nie "lubisz" facetów 
> Podobnie jest z moją żoną, jak wieczorem obejrzy sobie film, w którym tym złym, znęcającym sie na dziećmi lub kobietami jest facet to wiem z góry że tego wieczoru nie mam juz na co liczyć


Pozdrów ode mnie swoja żone,to jest właśnie
to uczucie .Przezornie ,na zapas, trzeba się
bronić.
Skąd wiesz,że nie lubię facetów?To Ty przecież
pisałeś coś o pozorach.
Ten przez którego złamałam nogę przyczynił sie
do tego,że na otarcie łez dostałam komputer od 
mężą.Nie muszę się już bić z mężem i teściem 
o możliwość korzystania z tego wynalazku.

----------


## carmela

Frankai,już to co napisałes jest dyskryminacją.
W reklamach facet kupuje dobry samochód,perfumuje sie dobrą
wodą kolońską,idzie z szampanem do dziewczyny itd.
Kobieta reklamuje głównie proszki do prania,karmi dzieci
jogurtem i wywabia plamy z męskich koszul,a ze czasami 
wyśle męża po masło ,to i tak sama bedzie smarować kanapki.

----------


## dobrzykowice

swoją drogą jak mam cos kupić i pozycji do kupienia jest więcej jak pięć to nie ma siły abym czegoś nie zapomniał, tak więc kartka to podstawa. Co do reklam to czy tego chcemy czy nie w nas wszystkich zakorzenione są proste skojarzenia, kto przede wszystkim w domu prowadzi samochód ? Facet, kto zajmuje sie praniem ? kobieta. WIem że to jest dyskryminacja, ale tak jest i do tego odwołują się reklamy. Oczywiście jest to wielkie uproszczenie, świat się zmienia i tego typu podziały coraz szybciej się zacierają, niemniej jednak upłynie jeszcze sporo czasu aż znikną całkowicie

hmm  mówisz komputer ? fajnie masz  :Smile:

----------


## Frankai

A Opel Corsa? Kto kupił, a kto dostał w kostkę?

Carmela - może i masz rację, ale zależy jak do tego podejść. Tak jak napisałem - jak ktoś w reklamie głupi lub niezdarny, to z pewnością to facet. To co Ty piszesz, to oznacza, że albo kobiety są pracowite, albo sugestia że mają opierać i karmić swoich idiotów. Swoją drogą, to niektóre reklamy są nawet lepsze od firmów które przerywają. Zwłaszcza od brazylijskich i brazylijskopodobnych.

----------


## Frankai

Dobrzykowice - ratuj, bo grupa "umiera" bez Ciebie.

----------


## dobrzykowice

panikujesz Frankai  :Smile:  życie klubu różańcowego nie może zależeć od jednej osoby a już na pewno nie od mojej  :Biggrin: 
Myślę że teraz jest "taki czas" że sporo osób "zimuje"
pozdrawiam

----------


## Frankai

Panika - paniką, a dyskusja Frankai - Dobrzykowice z małym wtrętem osób trzecich musi się toczyć  :Wink2:

----------


## dobrzykowice

zauważyłem że ostatnio to prowadzimy posrednio dyskusję wielotorowo na różnych wątkach  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankai

No - takie rozwilokrotnienie jaźni  :tongue:

----------

